# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Αλυσίδα το κακό

## παππους

καλησπερα στην παρεα.τελικα νομιζω οτι το ενα κακο ερχεται πισω απο το αλλο.στην αρχη ειχαμε την ποδαγρα που δοξα το θεο παει καλυτερα τα λεπια εχουν υποχωρηση αρκετα και η θεραπεια που συνεχιζεται ακομη εχει αποτελεσμα.μετα παρατηρησα οτι εχουν προβλημα στην αναπνοη,πηγα σε ενα κτηνιατρο που ειναι και πτηνιατρος ( μαλλον ) και μου ειπε να τους δοσω baytril 0,5 για 5 μερες και θα περασει αλλα δυστυχως τιποτα, ακαρεα της τραχειας δεν ειναι γιατι εδωσα ιβερμεκτινη αλλα τιποτα,(βετερμεκ δεν βρηκα αλλα βρηκα valaneq της merial και στο κτηνιατριο μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο)τωρα και 3 μερες περιπου εχω παρατηρηση κανα δυο καναρες που εχουν αρχισει και μαδανε γυρω απο τα ματια.εχω αρχισει και απογοητευομαι γιατι τελικα μαλλον κακο τους κανω παρα καλο.ψαχνοντας βρηκα ενα φαρμακο το vitaquin 500 που ειναι ευρεου φασματος αντιβιοτικο για το αναπνευστικο και σκεφτομαι να τους δωσω και απ αυτο μπας και δω καλυτερευση.και το χειροτερο απ ολα ειναι αρκετα απ αυτα εχουν κανει καρινα και φοβαμαι οτι θα τα χασω σιγα σιγα.αν μπορει καποιος ας βοηθησει....

----------


## andreascrete

Mε λίγα λόγια έχεις δώσει στα πουλιά σου να πάρουν μια ολόκληρη φαρμακαποθήκη!!!! .... οι εναλλαγές αντιβιώσεων κάνουν τα μικρόβια πιο ανθεκτικά και τα πουλιά πιο ασθενικά.

δοκίμασε τα βοτάνια της φύσης .... κλαδάκια φρέσκου βασιλικού (δίνε τους να τρώνε απο αυτό, είναι πρώτης τάξεως φάρμακο για τα εντερικά και πολλές άλλες παθήσεις.

ρίξε μια ξεφλουδισμένη σκελίδα σκόρδο σε ένα δίλιτρο νερού και δίνε τους να πίνουν για 5 -6 μέρες απο αυτό το νερό.

μετά βράσε χαμομήλι και βάλε το σε ένα μπουκάλι στο ψυγείο και δίνε στα πουλιά να πίνουν απο αυτό.

ολοκλήρωσε τώρα την θεραπεία με την αντιβίωση που αγόρασες και μετά ακολούθα αυτά που σου είπα ....πιστεύω θα δείς διαφορά.

----------


## aeras

Από την περιγραφή σου μου φαίνεται ότι είναι ευλογιά. Αντιβιοτικό για την πρόληψη δευτερογενών λοιμώξεων. 
Βιταμίνη Α. Ξεχωριστά άρρωστα πούλια από υγιή. Απολύμανε τις εγκαταστάσεις

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ  αναπνευστικα προβληματα τα πουλια μπορει να εχουν για πολλους λογους .ακομα και για προβλημα στην κοιλιακη χωρα που απλα αντανακλα σε δυσκολια στην αναπνοη .αν ηταν αναπνευστικο προβλημα απο μικροβιο ,δεν ξερω αν το baytril αν και ισχυροτατο αντιβιοτικο θα το αντιμετωπιζε πληρως γιατι  καποιοι σταφυλοκοκκοι (στελεχη του aureus ) ή στρεπτοκοκκοι μερικες φορες δεν υποχωρουν ουτε και σε αυτο αλλα θελουν αλλα σχηματα που προκυπτουν απο αντιβιογραμματα (συνηθως φαρμακο σπεκτινομυκινης ειναι σχετικα δραστικο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ) .στα μυκοπλασματα και στην ορνιθωση το baytril αν ειχε δοθει σωστα (σωστη αναλογια στο νερο αλλα και επαρκης ποσοτητα νερου που ειπιε καθε πουλι ωστε να διασφαλιστει οτι πηρε την δοση της δραστικης ουσιας ) θα ειχε αποτελεσμα .εστω βελτιωση .υπαρχουν ομως και περιπτωσεις λοιμωξεων απο μυκητα (ασπεργιλλωση ) που χτυπιουνται με ιτρακοναζολη (ισως ) ή αμφοτερακινη .στην  πρωτη ουσια  δεν ξερω φαρμακο και δοσολογια για καναρινια ,στη δευτερη απλα δεν υπαρχει σκευασμα στην ελλαδα .την περιπτωση ακαρεων δεν μπορουμε να την αποκλεισουμε .δεν ξερω αν το φαρμακο που εδωσες που πραγματι εχει ιμβερμεκτινη δινεται δερματικα  οπως το πουλμοσαν ή μεσω του νερου .στη δευτερη περιπτωση εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να απορροφηθει σωστα .μονο χρηση μοξιδεκτινης στο σβερκο (scatt ) θα με επειθε οτι αν δεν υπηρχε αποτελεσμα ,μαλλον τα ακαρεα θα επρεπε να αποκλειστουν 

η πτωση του φτερωματος γυρω απο τα ματια δειχνει οτι καπου μολυσμενα τα τριβουν και εχουν μολυνθει .συνηθως μολυνονται απο καποιο e coli ή σταφυλοκοκκο σαν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο κατι που τα ενοχλει εσωτερικα και τα οδηγει στην τριβη του ματιου (συνηθως με τις πατηθρες) για να ανακουφιστουν αλλα οδηγουνται σε επιμολυνση τους .αυτος ειναι ο λογος που παρουσιαζεται αυτο το φαινομενο ειτε σε ορνιθωση ,ειτε σε μυκοπλασμα ,ειτε σε ευλογια ( που θα υπηρχε πιθανοτητα αν εβλεπες και ογκιδια σε ραμφος ή ματι ή ποδια και ηταν και καλοκαιρι αλλα δεν νομιζω τωρα ) ,ειτε σε τριχομοναδες . τα περισσοτερα πιστευω θα ειχαν βελτιωση λογω baytril .οι τριχομοναδες αν και σπανιες σε καναρινια θελουν αλλο φαρμακο .αλλα πριν σου δωσω μια τετοια πιθανοτητα θα ηθελα να κοιταξεις στο λαιμο εσωτερικα τα πουλια να δεις αν τον μισοκλεινουν καποιες ασπροκιτρινες μαζες (οχι επιφανειες γιατι εκει θα πηγαιναμε σε περιπτωση μυκητα ) 

το φαρμακο που ανεφερες το vitaquin ειναι κινολονη πρωτης γενιας (το baytril τριτης ...) και δεν εχει να δωσει κατι καλυτερο .μαλιστα υπαρχουν δημοσιευσεις για επικινδυνοτητα της δραστικης του ουσιας (flumequine  )

προσπαθησε να σκεφτεις αν τα φαρμακα που εδωσες δοθηκανε σωστα ,δες για την υπαρξη μαζων στο βαθος του εσωτερικου του στοματος και δωσε οπως σου ειπε ο ανδρεας σκορδονερο που εχεις φτιαξει ριχνοντας σκελιδες σκορδου σε νερο που ειχες βρασει με ριγανη 

πες μας αν αυτα που εχουν προβλημα στο φτερωμα του ματιου δειχνουν να εχουν υγρο στον οφθαλμο τους .αν ναι βαλε οφθαλμικη αλοιφη (ελαχιστη ) ή σταγονες tobrex

----------


## παππους

καλημερα σε ολους και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας.λοιπον το Baytril το εδωσα για 5 μερες 5cc στο λιτρο νερου μαζι με το Anima Strath 4cc στο λιτρο το valaneq το εδωσα απο δευτερα πρωι στις 7 εως τριτη βραδυ στις 7 1 cc σε 940 (περιπου ) νερο.ευλογια δεν νομιζω να ειναι γιατι τους βαζω επιθολ καθε μερα και κατι θα εβλεπα.Πως θα δω αν εχουν κατι στο λαιμο,θα ανοιξω το στομα τους να δω μεσα?υγρασια δεν εχουν στους οφθαλμους γιατι τα κοιταω καθε μερα.μολις τελειωσει το Baytril θα τους ξεκινησω θεραπεια με τα βοτανα.....

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ το πολυβιταμινουχο που εχεις anima strath ειναι απο οτι ειδα για σκυλια και εχει και σιδηρο .οι αναγκες σε σιδηρο (ακομα και στα υπολοιπα να εχεις κανει αναλογα με το βαρος του ζωου -πουλιου σωστη διαλυση ) ενος σαρκοφαγου κυιρως ζωου δεν πανε αναλογικα σε ενα σποροφαγο και ισως υπαρχει προβλημα τοξικοτητας .ο σιδηρος στα πουλια σε σημαντικες δοσεις μπορει να γινει επικινδυνος .περα απο αυτο ,το baytril που εδωσες ειτε δεν ειναι το baytril 0.5% (το πιθανοτερο .... ποιο ειναι ακριβως; ) ειτε εχεις δωσει αραιη δοση .σε πια μερα του baytril εισαι;

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη το anima μου το εδωσε ο κτηνιατρος και μου το πουλησε και 25ε το baytril ειναι το 0.5 και ειμαι στην τελευταια μερα  σημερα.τωρα τελειωσα με την επιθολ και προσπαθησα να δω αν εχουν ασπροκιτρινες μαζες αλλα δεν ειδα κατι ειδα ομως στο κλουβι με τις καναρες οτι καποια κανει κεραμιδι κουτσουλιες δεν ξερω ποια αυριο που θα ειμαι ολη μερα σπιτι θα την ανακαλυψω.ξεχασα να σας πω οτι κανα δυο κανουν ελαφρη σιριγμους καποιες φορες οταν αναπνεουν και ενα θορυβο που θα εκανα εγω αν σουφρονα τα χειλια μου και τα ανοιγοκλεινα δεν μπορω να τον περιγραψω καλυτερα....

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις το 0.5% η δοσολογια ειναι 1 ml στα 100 ml νερου ή 10 ml στο 1 λιτρο .εδινες τη μιση δοση ... δεν ειμαι γιατρος να κρινω αν το φαρμακο αυτο σε ασθενεια την οποια καλυπτει μπορει να ειναι δραστικο στη μιση δοση .επισης ξερω οτι καλα ειναι να δινεται 7 μερες (αναλογα με την περιπτωση ) αλλα δεν υπογραφω οταν η συσκευασια και ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος προτεινουν 5 .ακομη και η δοση να ειναι τελικα σιγουρα λαθος δεν ειμαι εις θεσην να σου πω εγκυρα αν πρεπει με σωστη δοσολογια να ξεκινησεις απο την αρχη την θεραπεια .

για τις κεραμιδι κουτσουλιες θα ηθελα φωτο και να μου πεις αν στην τροφη - σπορους υπαρχουν κιτρινοκοκκινες μπαλιτσες (Μπισκοτο ) ή δινεις την (  κακως λεγομενη ) κοκκινη βιταμινη

τις κτρινολευκες μαζες ή επιφανειες τις αναζητας στο εσωτερικο του στοματος του πουλιου ,πανω κατω που ειναι οι δικες μας αμυγδαλες

----------


## παππους

τοσο μεσα στο στομα δεν μπορεσα να κοιταξω δεν ξερω τον τροπο να το κανω μαλλον σωστα αλλα 8α ξανα προσπαθησω αυριο που θα βαλω παλι επιθολ,βιταμινη δεν δινω μονο πιπερια πρασινη και μπροκολο βεβαια η τροφη εχει αυτα τα μπαλακια μεσα αλλα νομιζω οτι μονο μια κανει τετοιο χρωμα αυριο θα βαλω φωτο και την δωση για το baytril μου την ειπε ο κτηνιατρος. τι να κανω αυριο να αυξησω την δοση  και να δωσω για αλλες 7 μερες?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν σταματησεις την χορηγηση τροφης με τετοια μπαλακια μεσα δεν μπορουν να βγουν συμπερασματα .

το τι θα κανεις απο τη στιγμη που εχεις επαφη με γιατρο ,θα το αποφασισει εκεινος .εσυ απλα να του θεσεις υποψη αυτο



που μιλα για διαλυση 10 ml στο λιτρο και οχι 5 ml μονο .εκεινος θα αποφασισει .παντως αν και δεν ξερω τιμες στο εσωτερικο ,την βιταμινη σου την εδωσε τουλαχιστον σε διαπλασσια τιμη που την βρισκεις στο εξωτερικο (αν το ψαξεις  στο google μπορεις να το δεις και μονο σου ) .παντως πιστευω οτι και στην μιση δοση θα επρεπε να εχει δει αν οχι ιαση καποια βελτιωση αν η ασθενεια ειναι στο φασμα δρασης του (πιστευω γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι ισχυρο φαρμακο .δεν γνωριζω εγκυρα ομως αν η μιση δοση ειναι επαρκης ωστε η συγκεντρωση της δραστικης ουσιας να εχει εστω και μερικο αποτελεσμα )

----------


## aeras

http://www.animalhealth.bayerhealthc...anion/kap8.pdf

----------


## παππους

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...scn1199ge.jpg/
αυτη ειναι η πιπερια που τρωνε και μαλλον ειναι απο αυτο οι κουτσουλιες αλλα δειτε το και εσεις..

----------


## jk21

οι περισσοτερες κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ .μια πανω και αριστερα ειναι που με προβληματιζει εντονα γιατι το κοκκινο δεν ηταν πριν στεγνωσει στερεο καθαρα τμημα που μπορει να επηρεαστηκε απο την πιπερια (που δεν ειναι η πολυ κοκκινη η φλωρινης ) .μαλλον καποιο απο ολα τα πουλακια ισως εχει προβλημα .αλλα αν κατι τετοιο υπαρχει ,πιστευω οτι αν οχι αυτη τη στιγμη ,ειναι θεμα συντομου χρονου να το δειξει και με τη συμπεριφοτα του.κοψε καθε τροφη που θα μπορουσε να εχει καποια χρωστικη και συνεχισε την παρατηρηση

----------


## aeras

Από πόσα πουλιά προέρχονται αυτές οι κουτουλιές? Όποιο κάνει τις πράσινες είναι άρρωστο

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη οσες εχουν πρασινο κεντρικο τμημα αν ειχαν και περιμετρικα θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου .αλλα εχουν λευκο και ειναι οκ ειδικα αν στην διατροφη υπαρχουν και λαχανικα .το κεντρικο τμημα επηρεαζεται απο αυτα .εκτος αν ηταν εντονο μπιζελι φωσφοριζε το πρασινο οποτε πραγματι θα υπηρχε προβλημα

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, το πουλί που κάνει τις πράσινες κουτουλιές είναι άρρωστο, εάν δεν είναι έτσι εγώ δεν ξαναγράφω γνώμη, το ίδιο ισχύει για εσένα?

----------


## jk21

Βρε Μιχαλη εδω δεν βαζουμε στοιχηματα ...εγω τουλαχιστον δεν το κανω .απλα παραθετω την γνωμη μου δικαιολογοντας την πανω σε δεδομενα που εχω διαβασει σε σοβαρες πηγες ή εχω ακουσει απο ανθρωπους που εχω λογους να εμπιστευομαι οχι για την εμπειρια τους απλα αλλα κατι παραπανω ...
 οι κουτσουλιες που βλεπω εχουν ποικιλα χρωματα 

βασει αυτων που εχω διαβασει σε σοβαρη ιστοσελιδα που εχω συχνα παραθεσει


<< *3. The third part of the   droppings is the feces     ...... * The color varies depending on the types of food eaten. Red pellets and    strawberries produce a red colored dropping. (This does not apply to  the urine.)   Seed and green vegetables produce a green dropping. (This  does not apply to the   urine either.) Blueberries and blackberries  produce black droppings. 

οσο λοιπον στην διατροφη υπαρχουν πηγες που μπορει να δωσουν πρασινα κοπρανα ,που δεν χρωματιζουν το περιμετρικο στερεο λευκο (ουρικο οξυ ) μακροσκοπικα δεν μπορω να πω κατι .οι κουτσουλιες και η εμφανιση τους δεν ειναι αποδειξη ασθενειας αλλα ενδειξη και λογος επιπλεον ψαξιματος .εγω λοιπον δεν στοιχηματιζω σε τιποτα ,ουτε με νοιαζει αν αποδειχθω λαθος .ειδικα οταν οι προγνωσεις μου δεν ειναι καλες ,προτιμω να βγαινω λαθος ! στην περιπτωση μας με ανησυχει η κουτσουλια αυτη



αν στην πρασινη που ειχε ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ  υπηρχε τριγυρω και πρασινο υγρο οπως πχ σε αυτην που εχω κρατησει απο αλλη περιπτωση στο αρχειο μου ,τοτε ναι θα ανησυχουσα για το πρασινο

----------


## παππους

θα της δω και αυριο και θα ξαναβαλω φωτο απο καθε πουλι χωριστα για να μου πειτε αν πρεπει να απομωνοσο καποιο πουλι η να του κανω κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο.μιχαλη οι κουτσουλιες ειναι απο 4 πουλια που εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι.......

----------


## aeras

Αυτό που κάνει πράσινα κόπρανα δες εάν έχει αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα (εάν ακούς την αναπνοή του)και εάν το ράμφος το κρατά μισόκλειστο.

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη μια χαρά είναι τα κόπρανα που δείχνεις, μπορεί να σε ξεγέλασε το κόκκινο της εφημερίδας ή κάποια διατροφική χρωστική.

----------


## jk21

χρωστικη δεν την αποκλειω μη γνωριζοντας πληρως την διατροφη που δινει ο γιαννης .η εφημεριδα δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το τμημα φωτο που επισυναψα .η πιπερια αυτη επισης  δεν δινει τετοια χρωμα σε κοπρανα .αν ομως μια χρωστικη ειναι ικανη να βαψει τα κοπρανα κοκκινα ,γιατι δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο για την πρασινη κουτσουλια που ειναι και κατι συνηθες αν δεν εχει γυρω της πρασινα υγρα; στο υπογραμμισμενο ξενο κειμενο που ειχα βαλει δεν εχεις καποιο σχολιο;

----------


## παππους

αυτες ειναι μια φωτο απο καθε πουλι που εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι..

----------


## παππους

εκτος απο σπορους σημερα εφαγαν και πιπερια και μπροκολο

----------


## jk21

μακροσκοπικα ειναι ολες οκ !

----------


## παππους

ποιο ειναι το πρωτο σημαδι σε μια κουτσουλια που πρεπει να μας ανησυχει,και να την παρατηρησουμε ποιο συστηματικα?

----------


## jk21

κατ αρχην αν η κουτσουλια δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα υδαρη (ωστε η διαβρεξη του κεντρικου στερεου τμηματος να επηρεαζει τα περιμετρικα υγρα στο χρωματισμο τους )  σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να μεινουμε απαθεις αν δουμε περιμετρικο υγρο τμημα περαν του διαφανους .κιτρινο ή πρασινο χρωμα στα υγρα δειχνουν προβλημα στο συκωτι ή τοξικωση .πρεπει η κουτσουλια να εχει εκτος απο τα υγρα και το κεντρικο στερεο τμημα και λιγο λευκο στερεο .ειναι το ουρικο οξυ .αν δεν υπαρχει (οχι προσωρινα αλλα σταθερα) τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα στα ή και στα νεφρα .το σκετο λευκο με καθολου κεντρικο πιο σκουρο στερεο τμημα δειχνει οτι για καποιο λογο η τροφη δεν χωνευεται ωστε να αποβληθουν τα μη αφομοιωσιμα στοιχεια της ή υπαρχει καποιο εμποδιο στο εντερο ή το πουλι δεν τρωει .το κεντρικο τμημα παιρνει διαφορους χρωματισμους αναλογα με την τροφη του πουλιου.εντονο φωσφοριζε πρασινο δεν ειναι καθολου καλο σημαδι για το κεντρικο τμημα .πιο σκουρα πρασινα ειναι φυσιολογικα αν δεν υπαρχει διαρροια και το πουλι τρωει χορταρικα ή ποικιλια σπορων .αν τρωει μονο αμυλουχους ή αυγοτροφη και βγαζει πρασινο εντονα διακριτο (και τα αλλα πουλια διπλα του οχι ) ειναι και αυτο ανησυχητικο αφου θα περιμεναμε πιο καφε αποχρωση στην κουτσουλια ή γκρι-καφε .και το εντονο γκρι ειναι ανησυχητικο αλλα εσυ δεν εχεις εντονο γκρι .αχωνευτα σπορια ενσωματωμενα στην κουτσουλια ειναι επισης ενδειξη παρασιτων (τριχομοναδες,σκουληκια ,giardia )  ,μυκητων ή κολοβακτηριδιου .αν υπαρχει καπου αιμοραγια στο εντερο αν ειναι χαμηλα θα δουμε κοκκινο ,αν ειναι υψηλοτερα στο γαστρεντερικο θα δουμε μαυρο κεντρικο τμημα .Υδαρες κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι απαραιτητα διαρροια αλλα μπορει να οφειλεται σε ληψη υδαρων τροφων .επισης υπερβολικα  υγρα σε κανονικες κατα τα αλλα  κουτσουλιες μπορει να δειχνουν και προβλημα στα νεφρα


ολα αυτα βεβαια ειναι ενδειξεις μακροσκοπικης παρατηρησης και μονο εξετασεις δινουν σαφη αποτελεσματα

----------


## παππους

με τι μπορω να τους ενισχυσω λιγο την διατροφη στην φαση που ειναι τωρα?σκεφτηκα για το αυγοψωμο ξηρη αυγοτροφη no2  εκτος αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι αλλο που θα βοηθησει να παρουν λιγο τ απανω τους.....

----------


## jk21

Αν ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οι κουτσουλιες εχουν σταθεροποιηθει σε μια εμφανιση οπου υπαρχει περιμετρικα διαφανες υγρο και κεντρικα  στερεο τμημα και λιγο λευκο (πουθενα σημαδια κοκκινης ,μαυρης ή εντονα φωσφοριζε πρασινης κουτσουλιας ) τοτε μπορεις να ενιχυσεις την διατροφη πραγματι με αυγοτροφη (υποκειμενη αποψη το αυγοψωμο η καλυτερη λυση με καλη την περιπτωση του αυγοψωμου 2 αλλα ιδανικη την πιο κατω χωρις το σαλιγκαρι φυσικα και ενισχυμενη με την ποσοτητα αυγου και ποιοτικων σε αμινοξεα αλευρων .τωρα που ειναι αδυνατα την εχουν αναγκη  οπως και στις περιοδους αναπαραγωγης και πτεροροιας .στη συντηρηση σε υγειη πουλια πρεπει να δινεται με πολυ λιγοτερα αυγα (και αντιστοιχη προσθηκη νερου για να καλυψει στη ζυμη την υδαροτητα που θα χασει απο την αφαιρεση των ωμων αυγων πριν το ψησιμο αλλα σε αυτη τη φαση εσυ τη θες ενισχυμενη )
Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να δω αν και με την παροχη αυγοτροφης οι κουτσουλιες παρουν και πιο ανοιχτο καφεκιτρινο χρωμα (αναμενομενο ) ή θα παραμεινουν γκριζοπρασινες .αφου το δουμε αυτο μετα να βαζεις σε συχνη βαση φυλλα μπροκολου γιατι εχουν βιταμινες β αλλα και μεγαλη ποσοτητα βιταμινης Α που ενισχυει την αμυνα του οργανισμου ,χωρις να εχεις τα προβληματα υπερδοσολογιων των συνθετικων σκευασματων .καροτο επισης αν στο τρωνε και φυλλα απο ραδικι ή σπανακι (αυτο οχι πανω απο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα γιατι εχει πολλα συν αλλα και οξαλικο οξυ που εμποδιζει τις μερες εκεινες το ασβεστιο να απορροφηθει ).τα χορταρικα (πληρως αναγκαια κατα τα αλλα για ενισχυση του οργανισμου ) αφου πρωτα δουμε για λιγες μερες τις κουτσουλιες (με παροχη αυγοτροφης ) ακομα !
ευχομαι τελικα ολα να κινησουν ομαλα απο δω και μπρος

----------


## aeras

Στο  πουλί που αντιστοιχούν τα κόπρανα της 4 φωτο πως είναι?

----------


## παππους

καλημερα μιχαλη.στο ιδιο κλουβι ειναι 4 πουλια και ειναι 1 φωτο απο καθε πουλι.η κατασταση παραμενει η ιδια τωρα τους δινω νερο που εχω βρασει με ριγανη και σκορδο για 6 μερες τωρα ειμαι στη 4αρτη και μετα θα τους δωσω και νερο με χαμομηλι για αλλες 6 μερες οπως μου ειπαν τα παιδια πιο πανω ,καθε μερα τα βγαζω στον ηλιο(οποτε εχει) τουλαχιστον για μια ωρα και τους βανω και νερο  και κανουν μπανιο.με την διατροφη τι να κανω?

----------


## παππους

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βρω το καρθαμελαιο αλλα τα αλλα υλικα ειναι ευκολα και απο σαλιγκαρια μπολικα.μπροκολο τρωνε σχεδον καθε μερα και φυλλα και κοτσανι.καροτο δεν τους εχω δωσει αλλα θα το δοκιμασω.και ραδικι τρωνε και αντιδι τρωνε ,σπανακι δεν εχω δωσει δεν το ηξερα.θα τους δωσω την αυγοτροφη και θα σας πω πανε....

----------


## aeras

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη. Εάν δεν βάλεις κάθε πουλί σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί δεν πρόκειται να βγάλεις άκρη με τα κόπρανα.

----------


## παππους

Μιχαλη εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες αλλα προς το παρον αυτο δεν μπορω να τα κανω πιστευω σε λιγο καιρο να μπορεσω και τοτε θα ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραματα και για μενα και για αυτα...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη στα καναρινια δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η εξτρα ζωικη πρωτεινη του σαλιγκαριου .

καρθαμελαιο θα βρεις σε καταστηματα βιολογικων αν το αναζητησεις σαν γαιδουραγκαθελαιο .επειδη ειναι συνηθως γερμανικο γραφει απεξω disteloil

----------


## παππους

μπαιτριλ 0.5 η ταμπερνιλ αντιασματικ ?

----------


## jk21

Για πιο λογο το ρωτας αυτο ΓΙΑΝΝΗ; Το πρωτο εχει μια ισχυροτατη ουσια  με θετικα και αρνητικα και δεν δινεται χωρις λογο αλλα σε σοβαρες περιπτωσεις και το δευτερο ειναι ενα αρχαιο αντιβιοτικο που καποιοι εφευραν  με το μυαλο τους οτι κανει και για το ασθμα ....

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη καπου διαβασα οτι κανει  για το ασθμα αλλα θεωρησα καλο να ρωτησω πρωτα για να μην τους δωσω κατι που δεν θα τα βοηθησει..

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ εχουν ακομα εντονο αναπνευστικο προβλημα καποια;

----------


## παππους

δυστηχως Δημητρη ναι.σημερα τελειωσα με την ριγανη και το σκορδο και απο αυριο θα ξεκινησω με το χαμομηλι.το περιεργο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι σταθερη η κατασταση σημερα μπορει καποιο να κανει σιριγμους και αυριο οχι και συνεχιζω και την επιθολ καθε μερα .φοβαμαι οτι τα τυραναω αδικα και στο τελος δεν θα κανω τιποτα.μετα απο το χαμομηλι σκεφτομαι να τους ξαναδωσω μπαιτριλ στην σωστη δωσολογια αυτη την φορα 10 μλ στο λιτρο και οχι 5 που μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο γιατι την τελευταια φορα που τους εδωσα ηταν πριν10 μερες περιπου...

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ απο μακρια δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη και αμα δεν ξερω και καποιον γιατρο εκει κατω να εμπιστευομαι δεν μπορω να σε παραπεμψω σε καποιον .το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν το προβλημα ειναι μικροβιο αν δεν το επιανε το baytril (στη σωστη δοση ) που ειναι ευρεου φασματος και ισχυρο , τοτε ενα φαρμακο σπεκτινομυκινης ισως χτυπουσε πιο ειδικα καποιο δυσκολο πιθανο σταφυλοκοκκο .ενα που ξερω ειναι το aviosan της chevita με την ουσια αυτη και λινκομυσινη (συνδιασμο ) .ομως εχεις δωσει προσφατα baytril και ειτε γιατι δεν πρεπει να το συνηθιζουν ειτε γιατι θα εβλεπες πιστευω καποια βελτιωση ,ειτε γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις σιγουρα μικροβιο (υπαρχουν και αλλες αιτιες για αναπνευστικο ) για να δινεις αδικα το ισχυροτατο και εσχατο οπλο baytril (πχ και η ασπεργιλλωση -μυκητας μπορει να δωσει αναπνευστικα προβληματα με φαρμακο καταλληλο την αμφοτερακυνη που απουσιαζει απο ελλαδα ...)  

καλα ειναι αν βρεις σπεκτινομυκινη ειτε στο σκευασμα που σου ειπα ειτε σε καποιο αλλο (αλλα κτηνιατρικο να γραφει τα mg της ουσιας και να σου δωσουν οδηγιες χρησης )

----------


## παππους

Καλημερα Δημητρη.Δηλαδη η γνωμη σου ειναι να τους δωσω το αβιοσαν μαζι με το μουλτιβιταμιν εβ12 και οχι το μπαιτριλ (στη σωστη δοση).?επισης δεν ξερω αν αυτο βοηθησει , σου ειχα γραψει σε καποιο ποστ πιο πανω οτι εχουν φαγουρα γυρω απο τα ματια και μαδαει και η περιοχη γυρω απο αυτα...

----------


## jk21

H γνωμη μου και ειδικα οταν δεν εχω αμεση επαφη με τα πουλια ωστε να εχω καποια ιδεα τι συμβαινει ακριβως ,ειναι να εβρισκες (αν υπηρχε εκει που εισαι ..) ειδικευμενο πτηνιατρο .απο κει και περα επειδη ξερω οτι καποιο φαρμακο σιγουρα θα δωσεις απο ανασφαλεια (ακομη και εγω εχω δρασει σπασμωδικα σε εμπερια σχετικη ) ειναι να δωσεις  spectonomycin που να περιεχεται σε εγκυρο σκεαυασμα .ειτε σε καποιο κτηνιτατρικο ειτε ακομη και στο aviosan γιατι απο οτι ειδα αναφερει mg δραστικων ουσιων αρα μαλλον δεν εχει ελεγχθει περι αυτου στη χωρα παρασκευσης του

το προβλημα στα ματια ισως ειναι απο απλη επιμολυσνη τους και τριβη λογως της φαγουρας εως αντιδραση σε κατι εσωτερικο .η αντιβιωση  για καποια ειδη μικροβιων σε καλυπτει .βαλε και σταγονες tobrex και στα δυο ματια μια πρωι μια απογευμα

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη εψαξα το αβιοσαν αλλα δεν το βρηκα σε κανενα κτηνιατριο στο ρεθυμνο  και δυστηχως σημερα εχασα μια καναρα θα τους δωσω παλι το μπαιτριλ στη σωστη δοση αυτη την φορα και αυριο θα παρω και το τομπρεξ για τα ματια.το μπαιτριλ θα το δωσω για 7 μερες  και βλεπουμε ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του και να πανε ολα καλα.θα ψαξω και για καποιο σκευασμα  με  spectonomycin και θα σου πω......

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οταν αρχιζουν και χανονται πουλια ,αν δεν εχεις ανθρωπο επιστημονα να σε βοηθησει ,δεν μπορω να σε αποτρεψω σε οποια κινηση σου .ευχομαι να ειναι δραστικη στην περιπτωση η αντιβιωση .πραγματι το baytril ειναι ισχυρο αλλα εχει και τις εξαιρεσεις του  σε καποια στελεχη .ψαξε για την αλλη ουσια αν χρειαστει στην πορεια να αλλαξεις σχημα .αν βεβαια και κεινη κανει κατι .δεν ξερω καν αν σε αναπνευστικο μικρων πουλιων οπως το καναρινι ειναι ευκολη η δειγματοληψια για εξετασεις ...

----------


## παππους

μακαρι Δημητρη να μπορουσα να το στειλω καπου το πουλακι που εχασα και να εχω εχω μια πιο επιστημονικη αποψη για το τι συμβαινει αλλα δυστηχως στο ρεθυμνο δεν μπορω να κανω και πολλα.θα δωσω το μπαυτριλ και θα παραγειλω και το αβιοσαν και το μουλτιβιταμιν μεσω ιντερνετ για καλο και για κακο και οπως σου ειπα και πριν ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του και σκεφτομαι να σταματησω και την επιθολ για οσο καιρο θα παιρνουν το μπαιτριλ για να μην τα στρεσαρω παραπανω....

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ηξερα οτι εχεις καλη προθεση ,δεν θα σου εγραφα γιαννη οτι ηδη εχω γραψει ... ελπιζω το καλυτερο

----------


## παππους

καλησπερα Δημητρη διαβασα σε καποιο ποστ που ρωτας ενα φιλο της παρεας που ειχε προβλημα με αναπνευστικο στο καναρι του αν βλεπει ασπρες πλακες στο στομα του πουλιου.τι ακριβως πρεπει να κοιταξει καποιος?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ συμπτωματα αναπνευστικης δυσλειτουργιας δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα και προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο συστημα αλλα και αλλα που εχουν επιπτωση στο να υπαρχει αναπνευστικη δυσκολια .υπαρχουν μυκητες που επηρεαζουν αμεσα το αναπνευστικο συστημα (ασπεργιλλος ) και αλλοι (candida ) που βρισκονται κυριως στην οδο της τροφης και αν υπαρχουν σε πολυ αυξημενο ποσο εξασθενουν τον οργανισμο ,εξαπλωνονται και ισως εχουν επιπτωση και στην αναπνοη .ειναι πιο συχνοι σαν προβλημα στους παπαγαλους και σε πουλια που ταιζονται με κρεμα απο λαθος τροπο χορηγησης που οδηγει στο προβλημα sour crop (συνηθισμενο προβλημα σε αγριοπουλια απο κλεμμενες φωλιες που τα ταιζουν στο στομα ... και μας τα εισαγαγουν για εκτροφης .... οχι ολα αλλα υπαρχουν και τετοια !  ) .συχνο προβλημα επισης σε πουλια που γινεται καταχρηση αντιβιωσεων .ενα απο τα σημεια που ισως παρατηρηθουν ειναι στο βαθος του στοματος πριν την στροφη προς την τραχεια και τον προλοβο .καπου εκει που ειναι οι ανθρωπινες αμυγδαλες για να καταλαβεις .μπορει να μην υπαρχουν εκει και να ειναι πιο κατω αλλα δεν τους βλεπουμε .στο σημειο ομως εκεινο αν υπαρχουν θα δουμε κατι σαν λευκες επιφανειες

εδω θα δεις στην πρωτη φωτο σε περιστερια προβλημα τριχομοναδας που κλεινει την οδο της τροφης στο σημειο που σου λεω

http://www.brieftauben-markt.de/Defa...printmode=true
ενω εδω  σε μια απο τις επισυναπτομενες σε κεινο το αρθρο φωτο (χαμηλα εκει που δειχνει και τα σκουληκια ) 
http://pigeonracingpigeons.files.wor...-sour-crop.jpg

δειχνει προβλημα απο candida στο ιδιο σημειο (αν και θα ελεγα οτι μαλλον και αυτο για εικονα τριχομοναδας μοιαζει  )


...ειναι λιγο αποκρουστικο αλλα για να καταλαβεις πιο σωστα ,αυτη ειναι η εικονα απο candida σε στομα ανθρωπου στο σημειο που σου λεω

----------


## παππους

καλησπερα και παλι.υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα πουλι που εχει αναπνευστικο προβλημα να εχει παθει τοση ζημια εσωτερικα στον οργανισμο ποθ οτι και να του κανεις να μην γινει ποτε καλα?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ υπαρχουν στο αναπνευστικο των πουλιων σημεια του αναπνευστικου οπως οι αεροφοροι σακκοι που δυσκολα χτυπας το προβλημα ,ειδικα αν ειναι ασπεργιλλος ή καποιο δυσκολο μικροβιο οπως καποια στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου ή στεπτοκοκκου αλλα και μυκοπλασματος  .... Αλλα και αλλου οπως τα πνευμονια αν ενα μικροβιο εχει φωλιασει και δεν το χτυπουν τα αντιβιοτικα ,δημιουργουνται εστιες <<βροχικων >> που δημιουργουν χρονια αναπνευστικη νοσο

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη αυριο θα παω να παρω το αβιοσαν και το εβ12(ταχυδρομειο) αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να τους δοσω αμεσως γιατι την πεμπτη σταματησαν το μπαιτριλ στην σωστη δωση αυτη τη φορα.το παρηγωρο ειναι οτι 2 απο τα αρσενικα αρχισαν να κελαιδουν σιγα σιγα αλλα το προβλημα το βλεπω οτι δεν εχει ληθει.υπαρχει καποιο σκεβασμα που μπορω να τους δοσω για να τους δυναμωσω καπως τον οργανισμο, ειναι πολυ αδυνατα, και κανει να τους δωσο και την αλλη αντιβιοση απο αυριο και αν ναι ποσο πρεπει και για ποσες μερες?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ η μια αντιβιωση μετα απο την αλλη δεν νομιζω να ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα χωρις να γνωριζω το τι εχει το πουλακι δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο και να μενει ετσι ...παντως πιστευω οτι ειτε η αντιβιωση που εδωσες απλα χτυπησε δευτερογενη λοιμωξη και για αυτο ειδες τη μικρη βελτιωση  (πχ οχι σιγουρα βεβαια αλλα αν εχει μυκητες πχ ασπεργιλλο στο αναπνευστικο αυτοι δεν χτυπηθηκαν αλλα χτυπηθηκε καποιο μικροβιο που ειχε βρει ευκαρια λογω εξασθενησης του πουλιου να αναπτυχθει εκει ) ,ειτε εχει μικροβιο ανθεκτικο και σε κινολονη (μονο ενας δυσκολο σαν καποια στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου χρυσιζωντα ή στρεπτοκοκκου ισως τοσο δυσκολα ) .δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ... εικασιες που μονο απο εξιδεικευμενο ατομο που δυστυχως δεν εχεις εκει ,θα μπορουσαν να διαπιστωθουν ...

----------


## παππους

καμοια βιταμινη για την τονοση του οργανισμου προτεινης?

----------


## jk21

becozyme βιταμινες Β της bayer απο φαρμακειο  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%B9-BECOZYME-S

ή  καποια που να εχει το συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β . αν βρεις την grow more plus της tithebarn  (εχει και γαλακτοβακιλλους- προβιοτικα ενσωματωμενους ) σε κτηνιατρικα ειδη ,επισης αλλα με προσοχη στην διαλυση αλλα και στις μερες χορηγησης γιατι εχει και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες που δινονται με προσοχη .αλλαγη του νερου απαραιτητα καθε μερα ! εναλλακτικα την mutavit ή την necton q με την επισημανση και παλι οτι εχουν λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και θελουν προσοχη στη χορηγηση για σημαντικο διαστημα

----------


## jk21

εχω λογους να σου προτεινω επισης να παρεις δυο αιθερια ελαια αν βρεις σε φαρμακεια ή βοτανα ή καλλυντικα ,το αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης και το αιθεριο ελαιο tee tree oil και να ριχνεις μερικες σταγονες σε καυτο νερο (αναλογα σε τι ογκο χωρου τα εχεις  ) που θα εχεις κοντα στα πουλια (χωρις να μπορουν να ερθουν σε επαφη ! ) ωστε να αναπνεουν τους ατμους .ελλειψει διαγνωσης αλλα και φαρμακου για μυκητα στο αναπνευστικο (αμφοτερακινη β δεν βρισκεις στην ελλαδα) ειναι οτι καλυτερο αφου εχουν και τα δυο αντιμυκητισιακες και αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες

----------


## παππους

θα το κανω δημητρη σ ευχαριστω.......

----------


## παππους

δημητρη τα πηρα τα ελαια ο χωρος ειναι γυρω στα 6 τετραγωνικα ποσο πρεπει να βαλω και ποτε πρωι η το βραδυ που κοιμουνται?

----------


## παππους

α και κατι αλλο σημερα ειδα αλλο ενα καναρο που κελαηδαει σιγανα μεν αλλα προσπαθει τουλαχιστον,αλλα ειναι πολυ αδυνατα δυστηχως κατι πρεπει να κανω αμεσα,αλλα τι?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ τα πουλια εχουν ανορθωμενο πτερωμα; αν οχι μην κανεις σπασμωδικες κινησεις .βαλε καποιες μερες βιταμινες και αιθερια ελαια  και μετα aviosan .
τα 6 τετραγωνικα μετρα ειναι σε  ανοικτος χωρο; αν ειναι σε κλειστο (δωματιο; δεν θυμαμαι...) ποσο ειναι το υψος του; 

βαλε 4 σταγονες απο το καθενα σε ενα ενα μεταλικο δοχειο με λιγο νερο  σαν μικρη σταχτοθηκη το οποιο θα ζεσταινεις απο κατω με κερακι ρεσω ή κατι σαν αυτο



σε γνωστη αλυσιδα παιχνιδαδικου (δεν ξερω αν εχεται εκει κατω ) μπορεις να βρεις κατι τετοιο ετοιμο  .

να τα βαζεις 2 ωρες οταν κουρνιαζουν και εχεις κλεισει τις πορτες να μενει εκει η μυρωδια .οσο μικροτερος ο χωρος καλυτερα .αν μπορεις καλυπτεις με κατι την κλουβα να τον περιορισεις ακομα περισσοτερο .αλλαγη σταγονων καθε 1 ωρα . για μια βδομαδα σιγουρα . θα δουμε στην πορεια για αλλο φαρμακο .

θελω να μου περιγραψεις την συμπεριφορα ενος απο τα πουλια που δειχνει να μην ειναι καλα οταν το εχεις σε μικροτερο κλουβι (αναπνοη ,τυχον υγρα στη μυτη ,κουτσουλιες και αν εχει αδυνατισει )

----------


## παππους

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ απο τελος της εβδομαδας θα τα εχω ολα μαζι σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα( 2μ μακρος 1μ υψος και 60π βαθος) γιατι θα ειμαι στο χωριο για αρκετο καιρο,κερακι τετοιο εχω οποτε καταλαβα ακριβως πως γινετε, τι να τους δοσο να τα παχυνω λιγο ΣΟΣ ειναι πολυ αδυνατα,και ευτηχως οχι δεν εχουν ανορθομενο πτερωμα ουτε φουσκονουν καθολου,προς το παρων τους δινω καροτο,αυγο,ζοχο,και μπροκολο και σπορους φυσικα, τι αλλο να κανω?

----------


## jk21

ενισχυε τη διατροφη τους οσο αφορα το μιγμα με περιλλα ,νιζερ και κια και μην τους εχεις περιορισμο στην ποσοτητα που δινεις καθημερινα (κατι που σε υγειη πουλια ,για μενα ειναι νομος οτι πρεπει να ελεγχεται ) .μονο που η αιτια της αδυναμιας δεν ξερω πια μπορει να ειναι .θελω να παρατηρησεις (πρεπει να βρεις χρονο να γινει ) αν τρωνε στη διαρκεια της ημερας και εχουν ορεξη για κινηση στο κλουβι .θελω αν γινεται καποιο βιντεακι απο τα πουλια ...

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη τρωνε απ οτι βλεπω,τωρα για κινηση στο κλουβι οχι οσο θα επρεπε(νομιζω)αλλα αυριο θα προσπαθησω να τα τραβηξω βιντεο να τα δειτε και εσεις να μου πειτε.......

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη τραβηξα βιντεο αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να το ανεβασω θελω μαλλον καποιο προγραμα αλλα δεν ξερω να το εγκαταστεισω θα ξαναπροσπαθησω αργοτερα με την βοηθεια καποιου φιλου......

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αν ξερεις να το ανεβασεις στo youtube  μου δινεις το λινκ και το φτιαχνω εγω μετα .αλλιως αν μπορεις απλα σαν αρχειο απο το pc σου  μεσω email (επισυναπτομενο ), μου το λες και σου στελνω με πμ το email μου

----------


## παππους



----------


## παππους

αυτο ηταν μια δοκιμη θα τα ανεβασω αυριο ολοκληρωμενα......

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ υπαρχει προβλημα με τον ηχο .μηπως θελει καποια ρυθμιση η καμερα; δεν ακουγεται

σε πρωτη εικονα μονο το σκουρο δειχνει νωχελικο .αυτο που ερχεται απο πανω τι ειναι ; σαν σωληνα διακρινω κατι

----------


## Avdiritis

Μάλλον έξοδος αποροφητήρα είναι Δημήτρη, αν αραιώσει λίγο τις πατήθρες και τις βάλει σε διαφορετικό ήψος ίσως δώσει λίγο χώρο για να πετάνε λιγάκι, αν και μου φαίνονται πολλά τα 4 για μια ζευγαρώστρα

----------


## ninos

και εγώ πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου.. Το μέγιστο θα ήταν να υπήρχαν 2 πουλάκια μέσα

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη και Νινο η σωληνα ειναι απο αποροφητηρα αλλα δεν τον χρησημοποιω και δυστηχως  δεν εχει ηχο γιατι ειναι απο φωτογραφικη χωρις ηχο,εδω ειναι ολα τα βιντεακια αν χρειαστειτε και κατι αλλο πειτε μου, τα 2 πρωτα ειναι απο το κλουβι με τα αρσενικα και τα 2 δευτερα με τα θυληκα......

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη, εγώ δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά απο ασθένειες. 

Εαν μπορώ να βοηθήσω, θα σου έλεγα,  σαν πρώτο βήμα έχω να σου πω οτι σίγουρα πρέπει να τα χωρίσεις. Κατ' εμένα φαίνονται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένα κ με πολύ ακατάστατο φτέρωμα. Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούνται.

 Εαν έχεις πρόβλημα χώρου, μπορείς βρεις μικρά κλουβάκια που έχουν περίπου 7 ευρώ το ενα. Είναι για μεταφορά πτηνών.  Αγορασε 2 και χώρησε την κλούβα στην μέση, οπότε έχεις 4 κλουβάκια.. Εαν δεν υπάρχει οικονομική δυνατότητα, για 2 κλουβάκια, τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε να μεταφέρεις τα περισσότερο καταπονημένα..  

 Μια άλλη ιδέα είναι, να φτιάξεις μερικά πρόχειρα κλουβάκια με κουνελόσυρμα.. Απλά 2 τετράγωνα κουτάκια φτιάξε Γιάννη, τίποτα σπουδαίο..  Να κατοικούν εκεί μέχρι να δεις τι ακριβώς έχουν.. Προσπάθησε να τα χωρίσεις με κάποιο τρόπο. Ότι και να έχουν δεν νομίζω οτι ετσι δεν θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις άκρι και με τόσα λεφτά που δίνεις στα φάρμακα, θα μπορούσες να τους είχες πάρει τα κλουβάκια που θα τα είχες και στο μέλλον για  νοσοκομειακούς χώρους

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια σου

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ στα 2 πρωτα βιντεο το σκουρο πουλακι δειχνει πραγματι οτι εχει καποιο προβλημα .στα 2 τελευταια υπαρχει σαφης διαφοροποιηση της διαθεσης με τα 2 πρωτα και στα αλλα πουλια ενω οπου η ληψη ειναι καθαρη φαινεται αυτο που σου ειπε και  ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ,το προβληματικο φτερωμα .θυμαμαι λαθος οτι εβαζες και επιθολ για τα ποδια που ειχαν προβλημα; αν ναι τοτε το φτερωμα εχει λερωσει μαλλον απο την αλοιφη  και επηρεαζει τα πουλια .σιγουρα κρυωνουν περισσοτερο με ενα τετοιο φτερωμα ! εδω αναφερεται 
*Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών*χρηση του απορρυπαντικου πιατων fairy σε ποσοστο 2 % στο νερο 40-45 βαθμων (βαλε 41-42 και εισαι οκ ) για καθαρισμο πουλιων απο πετρελαιο και κατι αντιστοιχο μπορεις να κανεις με τα δικα σου πουλακια με γρηγορες αλλα προσεκτικες κινησεις οπως περιγραφεται εδω

*Προετοιμασία για επιδείξεις - διαγωνισμούς*εχει σημασια να μην καθυστερησεις ασκοπα ,η σωστη θερμοκρασια του μπανιου και το πολυ  ζεστο περιβαλλον που θα βρεθουν μεχρι να στεγνωσουν (αρχικα στεγνωσε τα με απορρροφητικο χαρτι κουζινας το οποιο θα εχεις ζεστανει λιγο με σεσουαρ) 

πιστευω οτι το λαδωμα (μαλλον ) των πουλιων εχει αμεση σχεση με την συμπεριφορα τους .επισης καλα ειναι να τα χωρισεις οπως σου ειπε ο στελιος για να ελεγχει ξεχωριστα την συμπεριφορα -κουτσουλιες -διαθεση για τροφη ,του καθενος

----------


## παππους

Δημητρη και Στελιο, καλησπερα πραγματι το φτερωμα ειναι ετσι απο την επιθολ ειχα σκεφτει και εγω να τα πλυνω, ειχα διαβασει το θεμα με την προετοιμασια για επιδειξεις αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα τα ταλαιπορησω πολυ, γιατι καθε φορα που τα πιανω 2 με 3 αργουν αρκετα να συνεφερουν,απο βδομαδα παω χωριο και θα τα βαλω στη μεγαλη κλουβα που θα εχουν αρκετο χωρο και θα μπορουν να κανουν και μπανιο καθε μερα,εχω παρει και το orobath και πιστευω οτι σιγα σιγα θα καθαρισουν ,κραταω αυτο που μου ειχες πει δημητρη και προσπαθω να μην κανω σπασμοδικες κινησεις ,ελπιζωντας οτι θα τα καταφερω χωρις να χασω αλλο πουλι......

----------


## jk21

οχι το ορομπαθ θα το βαλεις αφου τα καθαρισεις .πρεπει να τα καθαρισεις με ζεστο νερο και απορρυπαντικο οπως σου ειπα .αν θες δοκιμασε να τους βαλεις τα υλικα οπως σου ειπα απλα στο μπανιο τους με την καταλληλη θερμοκρασια .αν δεν πινουν και κανουν μονο μπανιο (πιθανοτατα λογω της θερμοκρασιας τοτε εισαι οκ ) .αφου μπουνε ολα βαλε μετα ή αργοτερα ξανα νερο καθαρο ιδιας θερμοκρασιας .το ορομπαθ ειναι κυριως αλατα ,δεν ειναι καθαριστικο

----------

